

Impact of exchange rate on starting startups in SV - getp

Just curious: who's finding it more and more attractive to take their euros and start a startup in Silicon Valley because of this ridiculously favourable exchange rate:<p>1 Euro = 1.4846 U.S. dollars (nov 28 2007)<p><a href="http://www.google.com/search?q=euro+in+dollar&#38;sourceid=navclient-ff&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;rlz=1B3GGGL_enNL176NL226" rel="nofollow">http://www.google.com/search?q=euro+in+dollar&#38;sourceid=n...</a>
======
davidw
I don't think it's quite that easy to get into the US, although maybe I'm
wrong. I'm trying to think of some ideas about selling stuff to Italians from
the US and have a few, but haven't done anything concrete yet. I'm actually
trying to stick to a few things (like Hecl) for a little while, which is
tough.

